# car's not starting



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

Ok my friends and i went to install new lights, got one on and gave up so i went to take my friend home, the car BARRLY turned over, we figgered the lights have been on for 2 hours it might be a dead batterie, so we push started it and got to his house and it died again, and the lights (it was at night) where barly on. than the car would not even try to turn over and the lights would not come on, We tried jumping it but hooked up the batterie wrong (My friend did it wrong a swear) i towed it home with my friend's civic and we found a lose wire and hooked the wire back up. the car now had power (with a new batterie, are jumper misshap killed my old batterie) but the starter will not start. did my friend frie the starter when he hooked the batterie on wrong? or is there another wire lose?
anyone know where i can get a wiring diagram for my 73 240z?

HELP ME!


----------



## '85300NA (Apr 14, 2004)

Adrian said:


> Ok my friends and i went to install new lights, got one on and gave up so i went to take my friend home, the car BARRLY turned over, we figgered the lights have been on for 2 hours it might be a dead batterie, so we push started it and got to his house and it died again, and the lights (it was at night) where barly on. than the car would not even try to turn over and the lights would not come on, We tried jumping it but hooked up the batterie wrong (My friend did it wrong a swear) i towed it home with my friend's civic and we found a lose wire and hooked the wire back up. the car now had power (with a new batterie, are jumper misshap killed my old batterie) but the starter will not start. did my friend frie the starter when he hooked the batterie on wrong? or is there another wire lose?
> anyone know where i can get a wiring diagram for my 73 240z?
> 
> HELP ME!



buy a chiltons manual, they have wiring diagrams in them


----------

